# Free Wood Carving Pattern Package



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a free wood carving pattern package posted on my blog at LSIrish.com. It features 18 tiki carvings for a chess set. The download link is in the top post. Hope you enjoy them!

Susan Irish
Art Designs Studio, Line Art Patterns by L S Irish
LSIrish.com


----------

